# Antas ng Wika



## Jigon

Ano po ba ang mga antas ng mga salitang ito?

nagpasemplang
e
waswit
Bibliya
sumagip
pagkakapiit
tsimay
pobre
e ke
u-labo
naunsyami
Diyos
istorya
'ne po

Ano po ba ang mga halimbawa ng mga salitang pambansa na may pampanitikan, lalawiganin, kolokyal at balbal na mga katumbas?


----------



## DotterKat

Ang Tagalog ay di-naiiba sa ibang mga wika sa bilis ng kaniyang pagbabago. May mga salita na karaniwang tinuturing na *balbal *o salitang kalye nguni't dahil sa kadalasan ng pag-gamit ay halos nagiging salitang *kolokyal* na, tulad ng salitang "pinoy". Mayroon din namang mga salita na sa pamamaraan ng pagpapaikli ay nagiging kolokyal at (mayroon/meron) tayong maraming halimbawa ng mga ito. Kung minsan ang pormang kolokyal ay mas malimit gamitin (kaysa/kesa) sa pambansang antas.
Dahil dito, kung ano ang balbal para sa isang tao ay maaring turingin na kolokyal ng ibang tao, at kung ano ang kolokyal sa isa ay _*pambansa*_ naman sa iba. Marahil ang mga wikang *lalawiganin* at _*pampanitikan*_ lamang ang tunay na kakaiba.
Kaya, sa aking palagay lang, ito ang mga antas ng mga salita sa iyong katanungan:



Jigon said:


> Ano po ba ang mga antas ng mga salitang ito?
> 
> nagpasemplang balbal
> e balbal
> waswit balbal
> Bibliya pambansa
> sumagip pambansa
> pagkakapiit pambansa o pampanitikan (pagkakakulong = pambansa)
> tsimay balbal
> pobre kolokyal o pambansa?
> e ke ?
> u-labo ? (marahil ito ay balbal, kung ang ibig sabihin nito ay "malabo ka")
> naunsyami balbal
> Diyos pambansa
> istorya pambansa
> 'ne po kolokyal






Jigon said:


> Ano po ba ang mga halimbawa ng mga salitang pambansa na may pampanitikan, lalawiganin, kolokyal at balbal na mga katumbas?



Maari nating gamitin ang ilan sa iyong mga salita:

_*Waswit*_ (balbal) = *asawa *(pambansa) = _*misis/mister*_ (kolokyal) = _*asawa/bana*_ (lalawiganin) = *kabiyak ng puso* (pampanitikan)
*Para sa akin, kahit na hiram na salita ang misis/mister, wala namang kagaspangan ito at sa katunayan madalas itong ginagamit sa pang araw-araw na pananalita at sa gayong dahilan ay tunay itong kolokyal na salita.

_*Tsimay*_ (balbal) = _*katulong*_ (pambansa) = _*kasambahay*_ (pampanitikan)


[....nguni't di ba ang Poong Maykapal lamang ang nararapat na hukom sa mga kapalpakan nitong pobreng kano na nagpupumilit mag-Tagalog? ]


----------



## Jigon

Salamat po


----------



## captain_bukol

Salitang balbal ba ang "na-unsiyami"? Kung ganoon, ano ang katumbas nito sa kolokyal o pambansa?

RE "pobre" ito ay hiram sa wikang Kastila at tingin ko ay kolokyal ang gamit, ngunit may mga pagkaka taon na ginagamit ang salitang ito kahit sa pormal na talumpati. Sa madaling salita, ang pag kaklasipika ng salitang ito ay depende sa konteksto.


----------



## DotterKat

captain_bukol said:


> Salitang balbal ba ang "na-unsiyami"? Kung ganoon, ano ang katumbas nito sa kolokyal o pambansa?
> 
> RE "pobre" ito ay hiram sa wikang Kastila at tingin ko ay kolokyal ang gamit, ngunit may mga pagkaka taon na ginagamit ang salitang ito kahit sa pormal na talumpati. Sa madaling salita, ang pag kaklasipika ng salitang ito ay depende sa konteksto.



Hindi lahat ng mga salita ay may katumbas sa bawa't antas ng wika, at gaya ng nasabi ko na, ang pag-uuri ng mga salita sa bawa't antas ay di-sigurado dahil na nga sa bilis ng mga pagbabago ng Tagalog (at ng anumang wika, kung tutuusin). Kung ano ang balbal noon ay maaring kolokyal na ngayon, ayon sa gumagamit, sa layon ng paggamit, atbp. Kaya nga maingat kong inamin na ang aking mga minungkahing pag-uuri ay "_sa aking palagay lang_".

Sa higit na tatlong daang taong pagkakasakop ng Pilipinas sa ilalim ng Espanya, di katakataka na napakaraming mga salita na animo'y Tagalog na sa katunayan ay hiram na salita pala. Nguni't sa paglipas ng maraming panahon ang mga hiram na salita, kung di man katutubong salita, ay nagiging kolokyal na ang gamit at mas malimit pang gamitin kaysa sa pambansang uri. Ilan nga ba sa atin ang magsasabing sila ay nakaupo sa _salumpwit_ sa harap ng _hapag-kainan_, sa halip na sabihing sila ay nakaupo sa _silya_ sa harap ng _mesa_? Ang aking punto ay mabuting malaman kung ano ang katutubo o pambansa at ano ang hiram na salita kung ang layon ay ang pag-iibayo ng karunungan nguni't sa pangaraw-araw, o kolokyal, na paggamit ang ganitong pagtatangi ay may munting kahulugan.

Hinggil sa *naunsiyami*, _sa aking palagay lang_, ang maari nitong katumbas sa kolokyal ay *natalo *o* nabigo* at sa pambansa naman ay *nahadlangan*.


----------



## captain_bukol

DotterKat said:


> Hindi lahat ng mga salita ay may katumbas sa bawa't antas ng wika, at gaya ng nasabi ko na, ang pag-uuri ng mga salita sa bawa't antas ay di-sigurado dahil na nga sa bilis ng mga pagbabago ng Tagalog (at ng anumang wika, kung tutuusin). Kung ano ang balbal noon ay maaring kolokyal na ngayon, ayon sa gumagamit, sa layon ng paggamit, atbp. Kaya nga maingat kong inamin na ang aking mga minungkahing pag-uuri ay "_sa aking palagay lang_".
> 
> Sa higit na tatlong daang taong pagkakasakop ng Pilipinas sa ilalim ng Espanya, di katakataka na napakaraming mga salita na animo'y Tagalog na sa katunayan ay hiram na salita pala. Nguni't sa paglipas ng maraming panahon ang mga hiram na salita, kung di man katutubong salita, ay nagiging kolokyal na ang gamit at mas malimit pang gamitin kaysa sa pambansang uri. Ilan nga ba sa atin ang magsasabing sila ay nakaupo sa _salumpwit_ sa harap ng _hapag-kainan_, sa halip na sabihing sila ay nakaupo sa _silya_ sa harap ng _mesa_? Ang aking punto ay mabuting malaman kung ano ang katutubo o pambansa at ano ang hiram na salita kung ang layon ay ang pag-iibayo ng karunungan nguni't sa pangaraw-araw, o kolokyal, na paggamit ang ganitong pagtatangi ay may munting kahulugan.
> 
> Hinggil sa *naunsiyami*, _sa aking palagay lang_, ang maari nitong katumbas sa kolokyal ay *natalo *o* nabigo* at sa pambansa naman ay *nahadlangan*.



Ang mga salitang hiram sa king palagay ay hindi dapat tawagin na hiram dahil ang hiram ay isinasauli. Ang mga salitang iniisip mo ay tunay nang naging Tagalog. Magkaiba ang asimilasyon sa paghiram. Sa makat'wid, inampon ng wikang tagalog ang ilang salitang banyaga at ginawa itong tagalog. Marami ring itanapon ang mga Pilipino na salitang Kastila na hindi uubra kung ito ay isasatagalog.

Halimbawa:

Kabayo - Caballo
Manga-ngabayo - Caballero

Makikita sa sa halimbawa sa itaas na ang salitang "Caballero" ay hindi na kailangan, dahil sa salitang *kabayo *pa lamang ay maari nang bumuo ng salita para sa taong sumasakay ng kabayo. Sa ganitong katuturan, maaring  sabihin na totoong salitang tagalog ang *kabayo*.

Nabanggit mo na rin lang ang salitang *salumpuwit*. Ito, sa aking palagay ay imbensyon lang ng mga "pilosopo", mga taong kagaya ni Pilosopo Tacio (ng Noli Me Tangere). Oo nga't sumasangayon ang salitang ito sa morpolohiya ng Tagalog, ngunit kailanman ay hindi ito ginagamit sa tunay na usapan. Masyado lang ginawang "pilosopo" ang salitang *upuan *ng mga taong walang magpag palipasan ng oras.

Sa aking palagay, hindi _eksaktong_ katumbas ng *naunsyami *ang mga salitang *natalo*, *nabigo* o *nahadlangan*. Ang ibig sabihin ng *naunsyami* ay pagkabigo sa malapit ng tagumpay. Halimbawa, kung sa isang halalan ay natalo ka sa isang bilang lamang ng boto, maaring sabihin na ang pagkapanalo mo ay *naunsyami*. Ang salitang ito ay nagpapahiwatig rin ng pagsisi sa tadhana, samantalang ang *nabigo* o *nahadlangan* ay nagpapahiwatig na ang sanhi nito ay totoong bagay at tao maliban sa tadhana.

Samantala, hayaan mong batiin kita dahil mahusay kang managalog at mas matatas ka pa sa ibang mga katutubo.


----------



## DotterKat

Sa ganitong talakayan na kung saan opinyon at pansariling gamit ng ilang mga tanging salita ang inuusisa, halos walang tamang sagot dahil na nga sa bilis ng pagbabago ng (anumang) wika. Halimbawa, dose-dosenang bagong salita ang idinadagdag bawa't taon sa mga diksyonarong Ingles. Ang ganitong usapan ay di-tulad ng talakayan sa balarila na kung saan mas may katiyakan sa kung ano ang tama at ano ang mali. Matapos kong masabi ang lahat ng iyan, idadagdag ko lang na hindi ako salungat sa iyong ipinamahaging opinyon, dahil ito ay iyong opinyon hinggil sa iyong pansariling gamit ng ilang salita. Madalas ko nang nagamit ang salitang _naunsiyami_ (_Naunsiyami ang plano naming magbakasyon noong nakaraang taon_) hindi para sabihin na naudlot ang aming plano sa huling sandali. Ako ay naintindihan ng aking mga kaibigang Pilipino, laki sa Pilipinas na ang paggamit ng salitang ito ay tulad ng aking paggamit --- ang pagpapahiwatig na ang isang plano o pangyayari ay _hindi natuloy_, _na ito ay nahadlangan, na ang isang layon ay nabigo_ at na ang ganitong pagkapangyari ay hindi kinakailangang maganap lamang sa mga huling sandali ng naturang plano o pangyayari at na ang _mas mahalagang elemento ay ang_ *kabiglaan o di-inaasahang katangian ng ganitong pagkabigo.* At totoo nga na hindi malimit gamitin ang mga salita tulad ng salumpwit, nguni't may mga mangangalakal na (hindi mga pilosopo) ginagamit pa rin ang salitang ito. Mas nakakatuwa pa na may kilala akong mga batang mag-aaral na sa bahay ay Taglish ang ginagamit ngunit sa paaralan ay natututunan ang mg salitang tulad ng salumpwit, silid-aralan, silid-tulugan, silid-aklatan, atbp (mga salitang hindi naman nila ginagamit sa pangaraw-araw). Hindi ko masasabi na ang kanilang mga guro ay mga paham na pilospo na nananangkang magpalaki ng mga paham na pilosopo. Sa huli, walang maling opinyon kung ang usapan ay labas sa balarila at ang paksa ay ang pansariling pangangahulugan ng ilang tanging salita.



captain_bukol said:


> ..... *naunsyami*. Ang salitang ito ay nagpapahiwatig rin ng pagsisi sa tadhana, samantalang ang *nabigo* o *nahadlangan* ay nagpapahiwatig na ang sanhi nito ay totoong bagay at tao maliban sa tadhana...



Maraming salamat sa iyong munting pagkilala ng aking masinsinang pagpupunyaging managalog. Kapuna-puna sa akin na ginamit mo ang salitang _tadhana_ bilang pagtukoy sa naunsiyami, dahil kahapon lamang ay naisip ko rin ito. Sa mundo ng malikhaing panunulat, kung saan madalas gamitin ang pampanitikang antas, halos walang hangganan ang paglikha ng mga salitang katumbas ng balbal, kolokyal o pambansang antas. Hindi ko na binanggit ang aking mga nilikhang pampanitikang katumbas para sa _naunsiyami_ sa pagkabahala na ito'y labis na mabulaklak na pananalita. Nguni't dahil nabanggit mo na rin ang _tadhana_, ang aking naisip ay _tinalisod ng tadhana_, _pinatid ng kapalaran_ o _hinampas ng katotohanan_.

[Dahil nalalayo na tayo sa pinagmulang paksa (antas ng wika), ito na ang aking huling komentaryo tungkol dito maliban na lang kung mayroong muling katanungan o komentaryong may tuwirang kaugnayan sa antas ng wika. Bilang inyong hamak na tagapangasiwa ng ating munting grupo, kailangang kong sundin at ipagpatupad ang mga alituntunin.]


----------

